# Vip612 L4.72 Software Experiences/Bugs Discussion



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

L4.72 is now ViP612. Please use this thread for documenting your experiences and/or bugs found.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

Ron, thanks for starting this thread, (it's L4.72 though) I had bad freezing with 471 but it has been very stable with no freezing since 472 two weeks ago and I have been using the 612 exclusively to check it out, recording 5 to 6 shows every day. My only issue now is that it is very slow to respond to commands but it always does respond and doesn't miss any commands, you just have to wait.....

My only complaint with my 510 was that dish forgot about NBR for it for years and I don't want that to happen with the 612 because I know there will be a lot more 722's and they will get the attention.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

We need another thread for L473.


----------



## chuckflarhu (Oct 27, 2005)

I can't even pinpoint where the bugs happen on mine, they happen so often.

Every time I turn it on from sleep, it freezes and needs a reset.

At least 2x(usually more like 3-4) and hour the guid or DVR guide freezes and needs to be reset.

Using software 4.72 I think though the remote won't respond right now for me to check.

I am slowly going crazy, I hope an update fixes this soon.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

boylehome said:


> We need another thread for L473.


Boylehome is right, maybe tomorrow it will all be better??? I hope they solved the isues at least they are quick to respond!

http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/TechUpdates.shtml

3/5/2008: 1004 Software Version L4.73 for ViP 612 DVR 
Effective Thursday, March 6th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version L4.73 for the ViP 612 DVR receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.

At this time L4.73 will be the valid software version for the ViP 612 DVR.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Is 4.73 in the wild?


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

I don't have it yet.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

chuckflarhu said:


> I can't even pinpoint where the bugs happen on mine, they happen so often.
> 
> Every time I turn it on from sleep, it freezes and needs a reset.
> 
> ...


Looks like 4.73 might be on the way and might help. Couple of question.. How many timers and timer events do you have in your box? Do find it interesting that we have two user with different experiences.... Well lets see what L4.73 has in store.


----------



## chuckflarhu (Oct 27, 2005)

Unit now has 4.73 software.

Wasn't on it much today. It did do the continuously scrolling the guide thing, besides that I wasn't on it enough to notice any issue.

I do have quite a few timers on it. Should i delete them for now?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

How many timers and how many Dish Passes?


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

chuckflarhu said:


> Unit now has 4.73 software.
> 
> It did do the continuously scrolling the guide thing, besides that I wasn't on it enough to notice any issue.


I don't understand what this means, "scrolling guide"?


----------



## chuckflarhu (Oct 27, 2005)

If I am using the program guide and holding the down button so it scrolls, sometimes it gets stuck and continues to move through the program list as though I am still pressing the button.

Also when starting an event from the DVR, it sometimes takes up to a minute to start the event and the unit does not respond to any remote commands during that time.


----------

